# bully max



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

do any of you guys use if so do you notice any diffrence in coat muscle endurance? very curious Thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This should probably answer your question

Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - Announcements in Forum : Health & Nutrition


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

ya i read that the other day.but i was wondering if anybody had actually used the product.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Why would anybody in their right minds use a product where your pumping stuff into your dog without knowing the outcome or full effects?
If you want your dog to look "ripped" or in shape,just exercise and work them.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

probably just someone trying to promote this item and get the name out there, never seen them before on here. hmmmmm TROLL?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Why would anybody in their right minds use a product where your pumping stuff into your dog without knowing the outcome or full effects?
> If you want your dog to look "ripped" or in shape,just exercise and work them.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

you want to have him lean and muscular build...raw feed, lots of work and play....patienct. nothing good comes from overnight when your looking for results. i am dying to see what my 6mo staffy bull will look at 3+yrs. but you know what i am going to enjoy every day getting there with him.


your my boy onyx!!


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

honestly i would not use the product to pump my dog up. i have been reading reviews on the product one lady said her dog had mange as a pup they got rid of it but it left her dog with thin hair after using the product she saw the coat thicken. it also says it strengthens bones and helps improve eyesight i am in no way endorsing this product just simply stating the proposed benefits of the product.Why are you guys against supplements? We as humans take them to benefit in multiple ways maybe a dogs system works different but i am sure they could extract something from it. i know people that have show dogs will feed them vitamins and supplements look at cargan kennells. they support a supplement company on their website. Sorry for the rant and the run on sentence i am still trying to better my education. Thanks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

scriving said:


> honestly i would not use the product to pump my dog up. i have been reading reviews on the product one lady said her dog had mange as a pup they got rid of it but it left her dog with thin hair after using the product she saw the coat thicken. it also says it strengthens bones and helps improve eyesight i am in no way endorsing this product just simply stating the proposed benefits of the product.Why are you guys against supplements? We as humans take them to benefit in multiple ways maybe a dogs system works different but i am sure they could extract something from it. i know people that have show dogs will feed them vitamins and supplements look at cargan kennells. they support a supplement company on their website. Sorry for the rant and the run on sentence i am still trying to better my education. Thanks


IDK, for me the prepackaged "supplements" are not regulated. Who's to say that those vitamins are really all in there yanno?

That mange story really concerns me because it can be treated three ways, internally with a strong pesticide/wormer called Ivomec or Invermectin which is the generic term, sulfur (only for localized mange), or a chemical dip. In combination with weeks of antibiotics depending on the case. We can rule out that the safest product to treat mange (sulfur) because it's natural. So that leaves you with man made chemicals either way. Which the ingredients don't list.

We have a huge Health and Nutrition forum which can help you really get everything you were dreaming for within Bullymax, but safely.

There is a bunch of stuff I can point out within the ad which gives buyers false expectations. Yes, your dog will get a shinier coat, but that's because they use cheap vegetable oil. I really don't see anything in there that would build muscle like it claims.


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> IDK, for me the prepackaged "supplements" are not regulated. Who's to say that those vitamins are really all in there yanno?
> 
> That mange story really concerns me because it can be treated three ways, internally with a strong pesticide/wormer called Ivomec or Invermectin which is the generic term, sulfur (only for localized mange), or a chemical dip. In combination with weeks of antibiotics depending on the case. We can rule out that the safest product to treat mange (sulfur) because it's topical. So that leaves you with man made chemicals either way. Which the ingredients don't list.
> 
> We have a huge Health and Nutrition forum which can help you really get everything you were dreaming for within Bullymax, but safely.


I will definetly check it out but with the mange thingit was after the mange had been cured for quite some time.the coat thickned. i know my dog had mange and her coat came back fine so it all might just be bs to get people to buy the product.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> probably just someone trying to promote this item and get the name out there, never seen them before on here. hmmmmm TROLL?


Or maybe he's just trying to learn something.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

onyx has been fighting mange for over 2mos. in his latest scraping they checked his newest location and only found 1 trace, so another month. personally i would entrust a trained and proven vet medicated therapy than a "suppliment"

but you have your right to do some research and form your on opinion


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with wanting what is best for your dog. I have given my dog holistic supplements in the past and I will in the future too if I think it is what they need. I do think you need to do your research. I have great trust in the lady that runs my health/supplement store it has been in her family since the 1960's. One of my vets has gone on in school and is a certified holistic provider. I do not trust everything you read on the internet.


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys i appreciate it


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

What do you guys think about mvp formula m.a.s.s . Just wondering I hear it thrown around a lot.


----------

